# Interesting resource



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

This was mentioned in another place and it struck me that it might interest one or two here. These people make self adhesive scales, but not just straight ones. I hadn't seen anyone doing them before and the ease with which a circular scale can be arranged, instead of hand engraving them, might raise some ideas.
Dials

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have seen them, and i guess that i am s little under informed at what they can be used for, I am always ready to be informed. Thank you.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

dutchman 46 said:


> I have seen them, and i guess that i am s little under informed at what they can be used for, I am always ready to be informed. Thank you.


Taper jigs are one that came to mind. You could fix an arc of one on to one.

Most applications that occured to me are engineering ones like cutter grinder settings, instead of engraving them.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is another useful resource
Skiffy plastic parts, Skiffy metal parts, components

They do all sorts of small plastic parts and seem to have distribution outlets in various countries.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

They sure have a great supply. I would say that a slide bushing is a lot like a thrust bearing, but out of plastic, it would not take that force of brass.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The new plastic they have out now will out work/last brass or bronze many of the wheels on small tools now are using the new plastic, it's almost the same as UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene)

# The highest abrasion resistance
# Outstanding impact strength even at low temperatures
# Excellent sliding material due to low coefficient of friction
# Self-lubricating


=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Peter for two fascinating sites.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Harry

Try this Alloy Artifacts Tool History Page but only if you are interested in hand tools and have LOTS of time to spare! I found the later pages of their Snap-On listings brought back memories. Any of you interested in automotive repair will find them interesting. Nothing really about routers though.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I had a look Peter but I no longer have an interest in hand tools, I like electricity to do the hard work and besides I don't have much spare time between doing "things" in my shed, gardening, shopping, playing with the computer and visiting medical specialists!


----------

